# 1970s??? American Rider 10 speed



## shop4mondon (Aug 20, 2012)

I am interested in restoring a goofy bike that I saved from the salvage yard. It is a girls' 10 speed made by "American Rider". The stickers on it claim that it is a "Classic". It is complete and has all original parts, including "Falcon" components.

 I can not find any information about the company or mention of any other bikes. This is frustrating...but makes me even more interested in restoring it!

Does anyone know anything about these bikes???


----------

